# 10rc vs floriduh thread



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Can they both lose?


----------



## breathe in (Sep 16, 2017)

i'm just glad it's back to the third week where it belongs. 

go gata!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah, I wish they both could lose too!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Florida hoochie mamas letting it all hang out!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

3-0 gaterz


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)

Boring game! These teams suck!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 16, 2017)

We may very well lose to both of these teams but I am not impressed at all by either so far. I think UGA's D is gonna go wild on both.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Boring game! These teams suck!



Cameras need to sho more crazy Florida chicks


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Cameras need to sho more crazy Florida chicks



Yeah, I agree. 'Bout the only way to make this game pretty!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 16, 2017)

spurrier put the jinx on florida, looks like they quit at halftime


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

Dang. Does either team have an OC that has ever even watched a football game? Terrible offenses.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Where all the Tennessee fans?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 16, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Dang. Does either team have an OC that has ever even watched a football game? Terrible offenses.



This from a Jawga fan .


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 16, 2017)

BAM!

what a finish


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh I hate that.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Florida throwed  the bomb late for the win!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Lol right back at ya tenerC


----------



## bullgator (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey Georgia, your welcome. We gave them some of their own medicine .


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Who gets this tonight?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats, Gator dudes. Y'all looked terrible, but got the win.

The fire just got hotter under Butch's hiney.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Hey Georgia, your welcome. We gave them some of their own medicine .



Yup! I had UT on my picks, but I ain't mad.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2017)

3 missed fgs and throwing from the 1 yard line? CB broke off his route on the last play and only had 2 guys deep? This was the ugliest game I've ever seen. Absolutely disgusted, That's all I got to say.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 16, 2017)

Two pathetic teams...just pathetic.  And I love it!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the new sig line material bucky the other one was getting old.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 3 missed fgs and throwing from the 1 yard line? CB broke off his route on the last play and only had 2 guys deep? This was the ugliest game I've ever seen. Absolutely disgusted, That's all I got to say.



head on over to brood. volnation is in total meltdown. daily volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Hey Georgia, your welcome. We gave them some of their own medicine .



Yes you did bull.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Hard to watch game that ended up pretty good for UF.  Clock mgmt at the end was bad enough to get someone fired and the play calls left a lot to be desired.  But, a win is a win no matter how ugly.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 16, 2017)

Caught the last few minutes of this game after we got home from the Atlanta United match. What. A. Finish.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2017)

i was sitting in a dove field watching the espn gamecast( when it would work). It was fg for the vols and by the time it finally refreshed the game was over. I loved it.
Kilt the only 3 birds that flew by me too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> head on over to brood. volnation is in total meltdown. daily volsux.



We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits


----------



## bullgator (Sep 16, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits



Or could have easily lost by double digits. Our freshman RB was a half step away from giving us a 20-3 lead.

CBJ is in the same seat Richt was in two years ago.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 16, 2017)

Go gatas


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2017)

Great game!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> head on over to brood. volnation is in total meltdown. daily volsux.



gamecocks are pulling each others feathers out

on a sad note, 8 people were shot downtown columbia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits



According to who???

Butch should be updating his resume' at this point. The man  is an idiot.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits



Dang more sig line material. ...............


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2017)

slayer has lots of nice materiel to work with this week.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 18, 2017)

Well, I am disgusted as well. Our defense looked better than last week but that is still terrible.  Offense and special teams were a dumpster fire. Congrats to the gators on a win. The dawgs should roll over both teams this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits





Well, considering your track record with predicting scores, please tell us how the Vols should have won by double digits? Especially considering the line was only 6??  

Voltards lost!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, considering your track record with predicting scores, please tell us how the Vols should have won by double digits? Especially considering the line was only 6??
> 
> Voltards lost!!!



I believe we missed 4 fgs that's 12 points threw a pick at the 1, where we should have walked in that's 6 points, plus extra point.  19 points missing if you ask me.  And not to mention the simple fact,  that this is an awful UF team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I believe we missed 4 fgs that's 12 points threw a pick at the 1, where we should have walked in that's 6 points, plus extra point.  19 points missing if you ask me.  And not to mention the simple fact,  that this is an awful UF team.



Am awful team that the Vols lost too? So what does that makes the Vols? An awful team who played like garbage?

Vols suck and you know it! If it was just missed field goals why are the Voltards calling for Butch's job?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Am awful team that the Vols lost too? So what does that makes the Vols? An awful team who played like garbage?
> 
> Vols suck and you know it! If it was just missed field goals why are the Voltards calling for Butch's job?



some of those volnationtards want to hire les miles. hope he stays away. seems ut is where coaches go to kill their career.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> some of those volnationtards want to hire les miles. hope he stays away. seems ut is where coaches go to kill their career.



Especially considering the job job opening was posted on Indeed.com...  And 5 people have already applied for it... 

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...see-head-coaching-job-listed-job-site-indeed/


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Am awful team that the Vols lost too? So what does that makes the Vols? An awful team who played like garbage?
> 
> Vols suck and you know it! If it was just missed field goals why are the Voltards calling for Butch's job?



Fact is,  as ugly as it was coached,  Butch still put the players in position to win.  That's a game we should have won 3-4 years in a row now. Fans ot to blame someone. Butch can't make those kicks,  Butch can't make the catches.  If we would pay 4 quarters, we'd be OK,  but we only play 1. I don't know why,  but it is what it is.  As long as we take an upgraded HC, I don't care.  But I think Butch is safe unless he really manages to screw things up the rest of the way. Tennessee sint the mess it was,  instate talent is skyrocketing yearly,  the roster ain't in shambles , we have the money.  I wouldn't mind going for an upgrade.  

But again, it may not have been convincing,  but Butch had these guys in a position to win.  It comes down to execution.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> some of those volnationtards want to hire les miles. hope he stays away. seems ut is where coaches go to kill their career.



Who's killed their career?  Dooley? He set us back , but it was Kiffin who started that downward spiral. 

Some want Les cause he has beat Saban. I think he's washed up.  Most want Mullen.  Gruden and Chip are the hottest names on our board. I think if we canned, Butch this year,  we could possibly get one of those guys.  But if we wait,  which I think we do,  it'll be too late for a big name hire and  well fall back again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fact is,  as ugly as it was coached,  Butch still put the players in position to win.  That's a game we should have won 3-4 years in a row now. Fans ot to blame someone. Butch can't make those kicks,  Butch can't make the catches.  If we would pay 4 quarters, we'd be OK,  but we only play 1. I don't know why,  but it is what it is.  As long as we take an upgraded HC, I don't care.  But I think Butch is safe unless he really manages to screw things up the rest of the way. Tennessee sint the mess it was,  instate talent is skyrocketing yearly,  the roster ain't in shambles , we have the money.  I wouldn't mind going for an upgrade.
> 
> But again, it may not have been convincing,  but Butch had these guys in a position to win.  It comes down to execution.





An upgraded head coach? Butch hasn't done nothing except make you guys mediocre and eligible to make a toilet bowl experience.. He has a losing record against ranked and SEC opponents.. He is a choke artist and it sure was nice to see your lucky horse shoe endings come to an end..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Especially considering the job job opening was posted on Indeed.com...  And 5 people have already applied for it...
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...see-head-coaching-job-listed-job-site-indeed/


That's funny

Look for a go fund me for his buyout too. Seemed to work for LSU


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who's killed their career?  Dooley? He set us back , but it was Kiffin who started that downward spiral.
> 
> Some want Les cause he has beat Saban. I think he's washed up.  Most want Mullen.  Gruden and Chip are the hottest names on our board. I think if we canned, Butch this year,  we could possibly get one of those guys.  But if we wait,  which I think we do,  it'll be too late for a big name hire and  well fall back again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> An upgraded head coach? Butch hasn't done nothing except make you guys mediocre and eligible to make a toilet bowl experience.. He has a losing record against ranked and SEC opponents.. He is a choke artist and it sure was nice to see your lucky horse shoe endings come to an end..




Has he been great?  No,  I'm sick of his cliches and short comings as much as the next man.  But he was exactly what we needed.  He is a great recruiter and program manager,  but it's time for championships. Not life champions.

Yall know what a mess he cane into.  No one wanted this job then. I give him credit for the 180


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No one wanted this job then. I give him credit for the 180



No one wants it now! 

180??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I believe we missed 4 fgs that's 12 points threw a pick at the 1, where we should have walked in that's 6 points, plus extra point.  19 points missing if you ask me.  And not to mention the simple fact,  that this is an awful UF team.



Your math starting to sound like auburn math


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who's killed their career?  Dooley? He set us back , but it was Kiffin who started that downward spiral.
> 
> Some want Les cause he has beat Saban. I think he's washed up.  Most want Mullen.  Gruden and Chip are the hottest names on our board. I think if we canned, Butch this year,  we could possibly get one of those guys.  But if we wait,  which I think we do,  it'll be too late for a big name hire and  well fall back again.



 If and when the next coaching change comes forget big name hires. It would finally be time to fix this and do what should have been done in 2009, Hire Coach Cutcliffe.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2017)

scooty006 said:


>



lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> If and when the next coaching change comes forget big name hires. It would finally be time to fix this




So Accubond, you agree it's broken???


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2017)

i agree on cutcliffe in 09.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2017)

I hear some fans have already started a website advertising for a new coach.  Rocky top ... errr just rocky!


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> . Butch can't make those kicks,  Butch can't make the catches.


 
No but he can control having the ball 1st and goal from the 1 yard line and not running your workhorse RB one time.

Also had it at the end of the game 1st and goal from 10....didn't run Kelly once.....stupid play calling


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So Accubond, you agree it's broken???



He's running out of time. Once the legion of the miserable start getting  more folks against him he's done.He's turned the program around since he's been there but it's time to start beating teams your suppose to. He should have beat Florida by atleast 2 touchdowns.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> If and when the next coaching change comes forget big name hires. It would finally be time to fix this and do what should have been done in 2009, Hire Coach Cutcliffe.



Cut would have been good before Dooley. Word is he was coming,  but something about  him not being able to bring his assistantson with him and Kiffin hold overs were pretty much mandatory. That's why Dooley still had a few of Kiffins guys,  like Lance Thompson,  Jim Chaney and I think Eddie Grand and a couple others. 

Either way,  I'm not sure if Cut is the answer today.  He was great coach and improved us every time he's been here,  but I don't know if he could recruit at the level we need and if he still has the fire.  He's getting up there in age too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Cut would have been good before Dooley. Word is he was coming,  but something about  him not being able to bring his assistantson with him and Kiffin hold overs were pretty much mandatory. That's why Dooley still had a few of Kiffins guys,  like Lance Thompson,  Jim Chaney and I think Eddie Grand and a couple others.
> 
> Either way,  I'm not sure if Cut is the answer today.  He was great coach and improved us every time he's been here,  but I don't know if he could recruit at the level we need and if he still has the fire.  He's getting up there in age too.



Prety much my thoughts as well. Cutcliffe seems to be content with making a bowl every year or three and Duke fan expectations are a lot lower.
I really can't think of any decent prospects out there for coaching vacancies.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2017)

_I really can't think of any decent prospects out there for coaching vacancies_.[/QUOTE]


That's the big issue. Or one the University can afford.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> _That's the big issue. Or one the University can afford._.






Or the fact that a good one doesn't want to go to Knoxville....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or the fact that a good one doesn't want to go to Knoxville....



That is to be determined.  We are not facing sanctions like what Kiffin left us with,  we gave talent on the roster,  the state of Tennessee is starting to explode with talent,  we're not paying off 2 coaches, grades are up,  the culture has turned around.  The program has done a 180 from where it was,  yes.  If you rather use 360, so be it.  This is now an attractive job again.  Like I stated earlier. If we wait too long,  it becomes more of a mess with recruits and talent will be wasted,  but if we act this season.  The timing would be perfect.  That is if Butch continues this path he's on.  Still a lot of football to be played.  A lot can still happen.  I'm just not as optimistic


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That is to be determined.  We are not facing sanctions like what Kiffin left us with,  we gave talent on the roster,  the state of Tennessee is starting to explode with talent,  we're not paying off 2 coaches, grades are up,  the culture has turned around.  The program has done a 180 from where it was,  yes.  If you rather use 360, so be it.  This is now an attractive job again.  Like I stated earlier. If we wait too long,  it becomes more of a mess with recruits and talent will be wasted,  but if we act this season.  The timing would be perfect.  That is if Butch continues this path he's on.  Still a lot of football to be played.  A lot can still happen.  I'm just not as optimistic




To be determined??? It was already proven and that's how you got stuck with Butch.. He was your 3rd choice..

There is not ONE thing attractive about moving to Knoxville. The place is a dump.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is not ONE thing attractive about moving to Knoxville. The place is a dump.



Sigline material right there now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or the fact that a good one doesn't want to go to Knoxville....



this^^^^^.  where coaches go to die or return to the mac or sunbelt.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> To be determined??? It was already proven and that's how you got stuck with Butch.. He was your 3rd choice..
> 
> There is not ONE thing attractive about moving to Knoxville. The place is a dump.



I just explained this.  That situation is nothing like what the next coach would come into.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^.  where coaches go to die or return to the mac or sunbelt.



What coaches have came here and ruined their career?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That is to be determined.  We are not facing sanctions like what Kiffin left us with,  we gave talent on the roster,  the state of Tennessee is starting to explode with talent,  we're not paying off 2 coaches, grades are up,  the culture has turned around.  The program has done a 180 from where it was,  yes.  If you rather use 360, so be it.  This is now an attractive job again.  Like I stated earlier. If we wait too long,  it becomes more of a mess with recruits and talent will be wasted,  but if we act this season.  The timing would be perfect.  That is if Butch continues this path he's on.  Still a lot of football to be played.  A lot can still happen.  I'm just not as optimistic



Maybe Gruden will take the job now..........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What coaches have came here and ruined their career?



kiffin


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 21, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> kiffin



Funny, Cause I thought that idiot set us back a decade. His dream job turned out to be instant Karma.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I just explained this.  That situation is nothing like what the next coach would come into.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Funny, Cause I thought that idiot set us back a decade. His dream job turned out to be instant Karma.



Set you back? We are talking about Tennessee... Those morons are at least a decade or more behind society.. I've been in Knoxville and my 9 year old has better hygiene, more teeth and is way smarter than anyone in that town..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Set you back? We are talking about Tennessee... Those morons are at least a decade or more behind society.. I've been in Knoxville and my 9 year old has better hygiene, more teeth and is way smarter than anyone in that town..



this^^^^^^.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What coaches have came here and ruined their career?



Butch Jones....


----------

